# 88 cormorants killed at pumped storage plant



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Why do the oil the eggs? Why not just destroy them?? Gaurenteed not to hatch then.

And only shooting 10% of the colony? Why such a small number? 400+ nests... Kill one for every nest found I say... sooner or later... no more nests.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> Why do the oil the eggs? Why not just destroy them?? Gaurenteed not to hatch then.
> 
> And only shooting 10% of the colony? Why such a small number? 400+ nests... Kill one for every nest found I say... sooner or later... no more nests.


If you destroy the eggs, they will renest. If you just oil them, the oil suffocates the embryo, and the egg won't hatch. By the time the adults realize the eggs won't hatch, it is too late to renest.


----------

